# Buying a ferry ticket in Morocco?



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We're looking to sail from Barcelona to Tangier but will only buy a single since we don't know when we're coming back and will probably go back via Algeciras and head north.

Does anyone know if there is a good/cheap place to buy tickets once in Morocco for our return??

Would it be cheaper in advance or just turn up on the day??

Is Tangier Med easier coming back too?

Any help much appreciated!

Jason


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Morroco*

Hello
We have just come back from Morroco. We went over to Tangier Med and back via Tangier Med.
It is hassle free and you go straight onto the motorway from the port.
We got an open return ticket as it is a cheaper way of buying it. We also got the book from vicarious books giving all the places to stay along with loads of usefull info about each site.

Anyway have a good time.

Neil


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

News on Morocco http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12518116


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

From what I'm given to understand Morocco has a reasonable freedom of speech law and these protests have been taking place on and off for a few years. Sometime they get concessions, some times they don't. There has been violence but not directed at tourists or the like.

Their economy is quite stable and has been growing so naturally people want a bigger share, especially those on very poor wages and working their rocks off. Every government, even ours has some elements of corruption, theirs is no different.

I'm going in March with Desert Detours and until I hear, "motorhomers" and "Death to" in the same sentence, I'll be on the boat! :wink: 

I have noticed the full foreign office website on Morocco gives quite a good picture of the place.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for all the above.

No one seems to have bought a ferry ticket in Morocco then?!?

:?

Jason


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello Jason

To answer your question, you can indeed buy a ticket in the Tangier Med Gare Maritime, which is 50m past the customs exit. When I asked, the ticket to Barcelona with a 4 berth bunk cabin was about the same cost as online via Direct Ferries. You have to pay cash at the desk though.

However, for a ticket straight over to Algeciras the lady said 1550 Dh regardless of camper size, which was cheaper than online by a big margin.

There is also a ticket office in Asilah near Maroc Telecoms office, big red and white antenna/mast out of their compound, north of the town, so perhaps you can buy one easily elsewhere too?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just come back from Morocco and nothing to worry about politically wise as far as we were concerned.

As for the ticket suggest you PM Ray of Desert Detours, he is THE expert.

Suggest you get an open ticket aswell.


----------

